
How Important Are Long Work Hours at Startups? - imartin2k
https://innospective.net/how-important-are-long-work-hours-at-startups/
======
tessi3r
Depends on the stage. If you're super early - and not a founder you'll be
expected and might have to work grueling hours (although be aware you'll
likely never see those hours turn into $$$).

If the company has money, 3-4 months burn is reasonable, long hours can be a
nuisance and make everyone less efficient and more prone to introducing bad
ideas or bugs that waste time late.

